# September 2018 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2018)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2018 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2018 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Destin (Sep 5, 2018)

"A Drizzly sunrise in Acadia National Park" by @marcookie 

Original Post

Had to nominate this one because I've stood right at this spot in Acadia and can appreciate the effort that went into making this photo.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2018)

Atlantic Puffins #3 by @gnagel   in this thread:  Atlantic Puffins


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ariens Art On Wheels VSCDA Elkhart Lake Vintage Festival
Road America Elkhart Lake,Wi  2)

by @CaboWabo 

In VSCDA Elkhart Lake Vintage Festival


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 22, 2018)

December

by @The_Traveler 

in December


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 24, 2018)

Dayren Santamaria & Made in Cuba, #2 by @Gary A. 
Dayren Santamaria & Made in Cuba


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2018)

A couple from fest #2

by @wannabe photographer 

in A couple from fest


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2018)

I feel like there's a number of other images posted in September that could be on this list. JC had some crackers. You could throw a dart at Philmar, Sil, and Vieri and pick just about anything lol. tons of other impressive shots


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I feel like there's a number of other images posted in September that could be on this list. JC had some crackers. You could throw a dart at Philmar, Sil, and Vieri and pick just about anything lol. tons of other impressive shots


I slipped on nominations in September,  it went bu so fast.


----------

